# maybe NSFW, not sure



## mmaria (Feb 21, 2017)

ok... I went trough some older stuff and found this one

Not sure what I think about it and I haven't really spent much time on it

but well... why not posting it?


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow


----------



## mmaria (Feb 21, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow


what? 
you mean great photo?


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, very well executed. Interesting composition, love the line, depth, clarity, and mood.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2017)

Background way too distracting 

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 21, 2017)

I actually agree with pixmedic. I want to like it. Beautiful model. Probably a great location. From the wasite down, it's really nice because the subject is not lost in the background. But from the waist up, the background competes too much with the subject. I think the dark hair and the larger dark beams blend together. Just my subjective opinion. Ymmv.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 22, 2017)

it's perfectly ok what ever you guys think because this is not something I'm really satisfied it...there are reasons why I didn't chose it before and why I didn't spend much time on its editing


thank you!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 22, 2017)

I think maybe the top half background and the bottom half don't quite work visually. I'm not quite sure about this one. But it looks familiar, maybe you posted another from this set before? I think I'd like to see more of the reflection of the railing seen on the floor and not so much ceiling, maybe a somewhat different vantage point could've worked better.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 22, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think maybe the top half background and the bottom half don't quite work visually. I'm not quite sure about this one. But it looks familiar, maybe you posted another from this set before? I think I'd like to see more of the reflection of the railing seen on the floor and not so much ceiling, maybe a somewhat different vantage point could've worked better.


Thanks Sharon


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 22, 2017)

I definitely don't think the background is _too_ distracting. I enjoy the lines and the contrast in patterns. Perhaps it's a little busy, but the tension between the subject and background isn't jarring to me. Nice lighting as well, her pose is nice and I like the tonal range of black and white. One thing that does bug me a little is the tension in her fingers, which could potentially give the appearance that she's scratching her scalp.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 22, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I definitely don't think the background is _too_ distracting. I enjoy the lines and the contrast in patterns. Perhaps it's a little busy, but the tension between the subject and background isn't jarring to me. Nice lighting as well, her pose is nice and I like the tonal range of black and white. One thing that does bug me a little is the tension in her fingers, which could potentially give the appearance that she's scratching her scalp.


 oh lol for scratching her head, I didn't notice that until you pointed out 
but... I just don't feel it's an image worthy of time and if I could I would delete this thread 

thank you for taking the time


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I definitely don't think the background is _too_ distracting. I enjoy the lines and the contrast in patterns. Perhaps it's a little busy, but the tension between the subject and background isn't jarring to me. Nice lighting as well, her pose is nice and I like the tonal range of black and white. One thing that does bug me a little is the tension in her fingers, which could potentially give the appearance that she's scratching her scalp.


I agree


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2017)

my issue with the background (i am including the rail as such because they visually join) is that the top half and the bottom half are pulling in different directions. 
it isnt a matter of leading lines, because they dont lead directly to the subject.  the railing OR the roof section(?) would have been fine, but together they pull the eyes in all directions. 
in a shot like this (and im certainly not an expert so take this as just some idiots opinion) the eye should be led _*to*_ the model. in this shot though, everything else in the picture leads the eye _*away*_ from the model, or competes with her for attention. 

the B&W conversion is ok. im not really a B&W fan, so I dont really have much advice there. 
the pose is excellent. I didnt really see her "scratching" her head as much I saw "running her fingers through her hair", but I can see how either one would be visually applicable. 

honestly, we could sit here and debate the backgrounds "distraction" level all day, but the _*real *_bit that kills this shot is the OOF "side frames". 
everything else, to me anyway, is semantics.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely don't think the background is _too_ distracting. I enjoy the lines and the contrast in patterns. Perhaps it's a little busy, but the tension between the subject and background isn't jarring to me. Nice lighting as well, her pose is nice and I like the tonal range of black and white. One thing that does bug me a little is the tension in her fingers, which could potentially give the appearance that she's scratching her scalp.
> ...


I agree that you agree...


----------



## Granddad (Feb 22, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Background way too distracting
> 
> Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion



Background? What background?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 22, 2017)

I like it, I agree the diagonals above are somewhat distracting but as an environmental shot I think there's a good conveyance of mood.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 22, 2017)

I think the B&W perspective works very well. The background is not distracting to me and works well IMO.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 22, 2017)

I really like it, the background doesn't bother me at all. I do wish you would have posted it sooner.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 27, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> my issue with the background (i am including the rail as such because they visually join) is that the top half and the bottom half are pulling in different directions.
> it isnt a matter of leading lines, because they dont lead directly to the subject.  the railing OR the roof section(?) would have been fine, but together they pull the eyes in all directions.
> in a shot like this (and im certainly not an expert so take this as just some idiots opinion) the eye should be led _*to*_ the model. in this shot though, everything else in the picture leads the eye _*away*_ from the model, or competes with her for attention.
> 
> ...


 tnx for taking the time


----------



## mmaria (Feb 27, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> I like it, I agree the diagonals above are somewhat distracting but as an environmental shot I think there's a good conveyance of mood.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think the B&W perspective works very well. The background is not distracting to me and works well IMO.





FITBMX said:


> I really like it, the background doesn't bother me at all. I do wish you would have posted it sooner.



thank you guys for taking the time


----------



## unpopular (Feb 28, 2017)

not sure where you work, but I wouldn't want to pull this one up at the office


----------



## Granddad (Feb 28, 2017)

unpopular said:


> not sure where you work, but I wouldn't want to pull this one up at the office



Unpopular, are you token male in the office of the International Feminist Association or are you the Bishop of Montana? 
Seriously, if there's any doubt at all it's best to mark an image as NSFW. Standards and attitudes can vary very widely.


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 28, 2017)

As a whole I don't think it's working. Lines are too different. 
But I do love certain elements. 
She does have a fantastic tushie! 
I also love the reflection of the floor. 
And I love the lines of the ceiling.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 28, 2017)

Granddad said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > not sure where you work, but I wouldn't want to pull this one up at the office
> ...



I am a feminist. Though I don't really have a problem with the image at all. Women can be admired without be objectified; in fact the assertion that the female sexuality and depictions of female sexuality can only only serve men is plenty sexist...

So, uhm. What exactly is your point here?


----------



## Granddad (Mar 1, 2017)

unpopular said:


> I am a feminist. Though I don't really have a problem with the image at all. Women can be admired without be objectified; in fact the assertion that the female sexuality and depictions of female sexuality can only only serve men is plenty sexist...
> 
> So, uhm. What exactly is your point here?


 No point, just trying to be lighthearted, possibly not clear enough. 
BTW, I LOVE your phrasing there "Women can be admired without be objectified; in fact the assertion that the female sexuality and depictions of female sexuality can only only serve men is plenty sexist."


----------

